# Impatient...Has the 2015 Kidding Tally begun?



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, I realize the year just barely started, but I am excited to add my kids to the list...has a post been started for the doeling/buckling tally for this year?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing...I love looking at those threads


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

It's one of my favorites!


----------

